# What kind of grass is that?



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

I collected it on the Parana River! I am confused between _Sagitaria spp._, _Lilaeopisis Brasiliensis_ and _Echinodorus Tenellus_. What are the external differences between each of the plants?

Photos:



























Evolution in the my aqua:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The flower rules out Lilaeopsis. It appears to be a Sagittaria based on the flower.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

davemonkey said:


> The flower rules out Lilaeopsis. It appears to be a Sagittaria based on the flower.


Yes, it's not a Lilaeopsis, but it isn't a Sagittaria either. The flower of the mystery plant is bisexual (stamens + carpels). In most Sagittaria species they are unisexual, either male flowers with stamens or female flowers with carpels only. The plant belongs to the family Alismataceae, though.
I'm sure it's a Helanthium species. (Helanthium = the chain swords, former Echinodorus species developing runners) It might be Helanthium tenellum (= Echinodorus tenellus).

It would be interesting if the submersed form of this plant from Paraná river differs from the "standard" H. tenellum with olive to red-brown submersed leaves that is mostly available in the trade.

[edit]Pic of a Lilaeopsis flower: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lilaeopsis_brasiliensis_flower_(3).jpg


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's pkmy chain sword. microsword doesn't porduce flowers, neither does sag.


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Miremonster great answer, I am very grateful!
So I can conclude that this is a _Hellanthium Tennellum_.

Thanks also to everyone who contributed with their answers!


----------

